# class-File-Splitter-Tool gesucht



## JanHH (16. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

habe in einem recht umfangreichen Projekt häufig mehrere Klassen in einer .java-Datei. So langsam wirds Zeit, das mal sauber aufzuteilen (eine Datei pro Klasse, so wie sichs gehört), aber das ist per Hand ein mühseliges Unterfangen. Kennt jemand ein Tool, welches das automatisiert erledigt? Alle Klassen auf eigene Source-Dateien aufteilen, und optimalerweise auch die imports organisieren?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## bygones (16. Aug 2009)

mit eclipse auf die klasse - 

Strg + alt + t -> irgendwas mit enclosing type to supertype oder so... weiss leider nicht mehr genau


----------



## JanHH (16. Aug 2009)

Ne das ist nicht das was ich meine.. ein Tool was alle Quelldateien durchgeht und alle Klassen schön sauber in eigene Dateien packt.


----------

